# Primary Ciliary Dyskinesia



## rgrimes (Oct 26, 2012)

What diagnosis code would you use for primary ciliary dyskinesia (PCD).  The patient does NOT have Kartegeners syndrome or Situs Inversus.


----------



## marajean (Oct 26, 2012)

*Pcd*

My organization has done considerable research on this code and has even gone as far as polling clinics at National Jewish and CHOP.  The consensus was if the patient did not have congenital bronchiectasis or Situs Versus, we would code it as 518.89.  We asked the PCD foundation and they also confirmed there is not a specific code for this disease.


----------



## rgrimes (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response.  That is the detail I was looking for to go back to the doctor with.


----------

